# Non-resident fishing license discounted for 2015



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Non-resident fishing license discounted for 2015*

Contact: <a href="http://redirect.viglink.com?key=11fe087258b6fc0532a5ccfc924805c0&u=mailto%3Awaltere%40michigan.gov">Elyse Walter, 517-284-5839 or Ed Golder, 517-284-5815
Agency: Natural ResourcesJan. 16, 2015

The Department of Natural Resources today announced that a discount of just over 10 percent has been approved for non-resident annual fishing licenses for 2015. The cost of the non-resident annual fishing license will go from $76 to $68 starting on March 1, 2015.

The decision came during yesterdays meeting of the Natural Resources Commission.

Michigans fishing license options originally were restructured March 1, 2014. Since that time a review of feedback from customers, local businesses and others suggested substantial merit in discounting the annual fishing license fee charged to non-residents. In response to those concerns the DNR has discounted the price.*

Discounting the non-resident annual fishing license will encourage more out-of-state visitors to come and experience Michigans world-class fisheries  and the many other outstanding recreational opportunities available in this state, said DNR Director Keith Creagh.

Anglers still will have five options to choose from when making their purchase in 2015. All fishing licenses are good for all species. All 2015 fishing licenses will be good March 1, 2015, through March 31, 2016.

** *Resident Annual - $26
** *Non-Resident Annual - $68
** *Senior Annual (for residents age 65 or older) - $11
** *24-Hour (resident or non-resident) - $10
** *72-Hour (resident or non-resident) - $30

Non-residents also can purchase the Hunt/Fish combo license for $266 and residents can purchase it for $76. The Hunt/Fish combo consists of a base license, annual fishing license and two deer tags. A base license is not required when just purchasing a fishing license.

For more information on fishing in Michigan, visit www.michigan.gov/fishing.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.












More...


----------

